#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Zoek functie

## dj torny

Ik vroeg me af of het mogelijk is om de zoek functie hier op het forum iets aan te passen. Die code kan ik amper tot niet lezen en moet vaak 12 keer op nieuw plaatje klikken voordat ik er iets mee kan.

Dit maakt het zoeken geen pretje!!!

Waarschijnlijk ben ik niet de enige die hier last van heeft.
Dus ik hoop dat er wat aan gedaan kan worden.

Groeten Martijn

p.s. ik heb de zoekfunctie geprobeerd of iemand dit al een keer geopperd heeft, maar ik kreeg de code niet goed :-S

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Code? Wat bedoel je met code?

----------


## ajdeboer

Als je ingelogd bent, heb je geen last van codes. (Ik snap wel wat je bedoelt overigens!)
Gewoon op zoeken klikken en zoekterm invoeren. Simple as that! :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Ik snap werkelijk niet wat je bedoeld met codes?!?!

Je kan gewoon een zoekterm ingeven toch?

Bijvoorbeeld: digico sd8

krijg je de onderwerpen waarover een digitale faderbak wordt gebabbeld.

Onderwerp even verhuisd naar " over deze forums".

Graag een toelichting wat het probleem precies is.

----------


## ajdeboer

> Ik snap werkelijk niet wat je bedoeld met codes?!?!



Met de codes bedoelt de TS dat waneer je zoekt terwijl je niet ingelogd bent, een code moet overtypen uit een afbeelding om je zoekopdracht ook daadwerkelijk uit te voeren. 
Dit is soms aardig lastig. Maar als je van tevoren ff inlogt, heb je geen probleem hiermee.  :Wink:

----------


## dj torny

Oh ik zie het al. probleem is idd alleen als je niet ingelogd bent.
Vaker inloggen dus. Exuses voor het ongemak.

----------

